# My first attempt at a fattie.



## dakotadave (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, first of all, I must say it was not as hard as I figured it would be. I thought the making of the bacon lattice and the rolling of everything would be a lot harder to get done well. I might use some pam or olive oil in the bag next time to keep the sausage from sticking quite so much.

I used a chub of the regular Jimmy Deans.













DSCN0140.JPG



__ dakotadave
__ Jul 25, 2014






Spread some pizza sauce and sprinkled on some sage and oregano,













DSCN0142.JPG



__ dakotadave
__ Jul 25, 2014






Added a couple rows of pepperoni,













DSCN0143.JPG



__ dakotadave
__ Jul 25, 2014






Mozzarella and cheddar, aka  Kraft Pizza Cheese,













DSCN0144.JPG



__ dakotadave
__ Jul 25, 2014






All rolled up and ready to chill in the fridge overnight.













DSCN0145.JPG



__ dakotadave
__ Jul 25, 2014






Got my bacon lattice made and ready for the final rolling!

Now I am ready to smoke my fattie!!













DSCN0147.JPG



__ dakotadave
__ Jul 25, 2014






Oh, wait... that is the Cheech and Chong method of smoking a fattie! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















DSCN0148.JPG



__ dakotadave
__ Jul 25, 2014






Now we are all probed up and ready for some smoke.













DSCN0149.JPG



__ dakotadave
__ Jul 25, 2014






After about 2.5 hours and an IT of about 168 I brought it back in the house and wrapped it in some foil and let it sit for about a half hour, then it was time to chow down! Some of the cheese melted and oozed out into the drip pan but a lot stayed in. I had read the warnings about overloading so I was pretty conservative with the stuffing and probably could have had some more pepperonis in there but all in all it was good and I will definitely be doing another one soon!


----------



## jeepdiver (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks good.  Personal preference but I find wrapping makes that nice crispy bacon a little soggy for my taste


----------



## dakotadave (Jul 25, 2014)

JeepDiver said:


> Looks good. Personal preference but I find wrapping makes that nice crispy bacon a little soggy for my taste


So that's what happened to it. Hmm  Well myself and the wife are both denture wearers and only wear our top plates so bacon that is not so crispy is ok .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice looking Fatty!


----------



## disco (Jul 26, 2014)

Great looking fatty and I love the step by step pictures. 







Disco


----------



## driedstick (Jul 26, 2014)

That looks great nice job

 A Full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## dakotadave (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks, everyone for the good words!


----------



## knifebld (Aug 4, 2014)

Great job Dave, bet it looked awesome when sliced!


----------



## dakotadave (Aug 4, 2014)

knifebld said:


> Great job Dave, bet it looked awesome when sliced!


Yeah, it was. Unfortunately I deleted the pics of the inside, I really wanted to post those also.


----------



## knifebld (Aug 4, 2014)

No worries Dave, at least you got the shot of you half naked attempting to smoke it! LMAO


----------

